# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  تفاوت دوران تحصیل دندانپزشکی با پزشکی

## hamid2heidari

سلام 
من چند تا سوال دارم :
1 . در دوران تحصیلی دندانپزشکی ایا تابستونا تعطیلیم یا نه ؟
2. درسای دندون پزشکی سخت تره یا پزشکی ؟
3. در طرح دندون پزشکی چقدری پول میدن ؟

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## hamid2heidari

up

----------


## Mr.Dr

شما فعلاً کنکورتون بدین و مطمئن شین که یکی از این دو رشته قبول میشین و بعد این سوالات رو بپرسین ...
بعد از کنکور وقت زیاده واسه تحقیق ...
از ما گفتن ...

----------


## erfan7

اگه واسه پول انتخاب کردی هیچی نمیشی

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> اگه واسه پول انتخاب کردی هیچی نمیشی


درسته ولی نباید بدونه شغل آیندش درآمد خوبی داره؟
فارغ التحصیل ریاضیم
کارهست پول نیست

----------


## masood2013

> اگه واسه پول انتخاب کردی هیچی نمیشی


باز به نفر دیگه ادا آدم روشنفکر رو در آورد،  :Yahoo (21):  بابا مگه میشه آدم بخواد بیاد پزشکی و به پولش فکر نکنه؟! دقیقا شبیه اینه که مومن و عارف باشی و به بهشت فکر نکنی!!! خب تقربیا این کار غیر ممکنه دیگه، خب پزشکی چرا اینجوری مشهور شده؟ به خاطر همین پولش دیگه جان من، حتی پرستیژ اجتماعی هم که داره به خاطر پولشه.

----------


## hamid2heidari

یکی جواب بده تو را به خدا

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> یکی جواب بده تو را به خدا


درسای دندونپزشکی آسونتره ولی تا چند سال آینده دندونپزشک عمومی بیکاره و باید تخصص بگیری

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

دندون خیلی آسونتر از پزشکی هست.

----------


## meisam1376

> دندون خیلی آسونتر از پزشکی هست.


شما هر دو رشته رو تا ته خوندید اره؟؟؟! یا طوطی وار حرفای یه سری رو تکرار میکنید؟؟
لامصب تو که انصراف از پزشکی زدی بعد چی میدونی توش چه  خبره؟ :Yahoo (77): 
امان از جهالت ، نمیدونی حرفی نزن دیگه یا از لفظ فکر میکنم استفاده کن

----------


## amin dehghan

> شما هر دو رشته رو تا ته خوندید اره؟؟؟! یا طوطی وار حرفای یه سری رو تکرار میکنید؟؟
> لامصب تو که انصراف از پزشکی زدی بعد چی میدونی توش چه  خبره؟
> امان از جهالت ، نمیدونی حرفی نزن دیگه یا از لفظ فکر میکنم استفاده کن


این یه حقیقت هست که دندون راحت تر از پزشکی هست البته نه خیلی

Sent from my LG G3

----------


## MJavadD

> سلام 
> من چند تا سوال دارم :
> 1 . در دوران تحصیلی دندانپزشکی ایا تابستونا تعطیلیم یا نه ؟
> 2. درسای دندون پزشکی سخت تره یا پزشکی ؟
> 3. در طرح دندون پزشکی چقدری پول میدن ؟


سلام 
1.تابستون دو سال اولت تعطیلی ولی بعد از علوم پایه و شروع کارای عملی دیگه همه میرن دنبال کار و بیکار نیستن زیاد
2.هردو سختن ولی خب چون دندون بیشتر عملیه راحت تره

----------

